# Got my diagnose yesterday, what should I do now?



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi all,got my diagnose from an orthopedian yesterday. I have suspecteded this for a long time but now I know for sure! Iï¿½m on half sickleave until the end of June, but I is so hard to work only halftime. The MD I am seeing now is rude and dont understand anything. She belives that I must get my fulltime job back as soon as possible.I must find me another doctor who really is good at fibro. And this is the hard part, were do I find this doctor that take fibro seriously? Iï¿½m am glad that I finally got a diagnose but now I have to get some other doctor, and that is difficult! Whats your experience about doctors, have you found someone good? And what do you do to cope with all this pain and bowel problem (iï¿½m a D)?/Mio


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Mio. The best way would be to find one that specializes in it or has it. We have had both at various times at the local medical center's rehab. center. A Rheumotologist should know more about fibro now than mine did in the early 90's. The arthritis foundation puts out pamphlets about it, and the Fibromyalgia Network puts out research and other info on it. They both have sites on the net as well. Warm moist heat, massage, moderate exercise, and finding some useful medication that helps you sleep sounder is helpful to restore muscles. My bowels are the pits after being on antibiotics. The Diflucan and low sugar diet was very helpful, but I have been cutting down my Diflucan because I'm concerned about my liver enzymes. I think the brain has memorized the infection and won't let my abdomen forget the pain. Either that, or I need to go back to my Diflucan, or I have yet another problem, whoopee!







I'll hang in there, hope you do too Mio! Your name makes me think of that Southern Fillet Gumbo song that went something like "My gal a Mio" or was it my gal amigo? Oh well, "Son of a gun we'll have more fun on the Bayou!" You probably have no clue what I'm "singing" on the computero.







"Meo Myo!" Do I detect an accent?


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2000)

Moldie's flipping out, you guys. "For tonight I'm going to see my Michelle-a-mio."Went to see my pain specialist today, and he wants me to cut back on pain meds. Arghhh. Why is it so bad to need pain medication? Nobody minds prescribing my blood pressure medicine, or my Prozac. Heaven forbid I should be allowed to feel comfortable...------------------Dixiebell


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi Moldie and dixiebell,thanx for your replies! Hm, maybe I will contact this orthopedian at the end of June and perhaps he can prolong my sickleave. There is no way I will be able to work fulltime, Iï¿½m totally worn out when I come home after a 4 hour day. Are any of you able to work fulltime? Its so strange that doctors donï¿½t accept fibro today after all research thats have been done. How long have you been suffer from fibro? For me it began last Autumn after a throat infection, but I have suffer from IBS-D for ages...Moldie: Nope, not a Southern gal! Just a Swedish one!







/Mio


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi Moldie and dixiebell,thanx for your replies! Hm, maybe I will contact this orthopedian at the end of June and perhaps he can prolong my sickleave. There is no way I will be able to work fulltime, Iï¿½m totally worn out when I come home after a 4 hour day. Are any of you able to work fulltime? Its so strange that doctors donï¿½t accept fibro today after all research thats have been done. How long have you been suffer from fibro? For me it began last Autumn after a throat infection, but I have suffer from IBS-D for ages... And one more thing, I use to take Vioxx, but i got so swollen after taking it. Maybe its in my head but I almost felt worse...Canï¿½t take other painkillers because my D acts up really bad then. Moldie: Nope, not a Southern gal! Just a Swedish one!







/Mio[This message has been edited by Mio (edited 06-08-2000).]


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Yah dixiebell, I was flipping out over pain-O yesterday (abdominal cramping and stooling). I decided to take the Diflucan even if I didn't know the results of my liver enzyme follow-up test this week. I knew I had to tutor my ESL student today and lead our local fibro support group again. Don't like dissapointing people, and don't like the pain and having to be near a bathroom all the time. It was either that or let it get the best of me. I sing sometimes to help me get out of my funk. I'm not much one for taking pain medication, but I know what you mean sometimes, it would be nice for the more severe pain. The only other thing that worries me if one is to take narcotics say for the acute pain, what if that pain has nothing to do with fibro but something else more serious like appendicitis, a heart problem, etc.. It would just mask that condition. Our sensitive nervous system gets so confounded at times, it's difficult to know the difference. The topic of opiates for use in those with chronic pain was discussed in the April 2000 issue of the Fibroymalgia Newsletter, 49th edition. If you are interested, here is the website where you might inquire about ordering it: http://www.fmnetnews.com/index.html Basically it says that the majority of people don't have the tendency for drug addiction. They suggest guidelines for physcians and patients.Mio, I didn't think you sounded southern, but your name just reminded me of that southern song (which I obviously don't know all the words to). Where are you living now? I think our paths crossed before, but I don't recall. I've had fibro for about 10yrs, and IBS (which was basically C for 20). I'm having difficulty getting back to work after the antibiotic induced infection, so I understand where you are coming from. I thought most pain killers caused constipation, which would be good for you, but you may just have a screwed up system. Were you taking antibiotics for that throat infection?


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi Moldie,maybe you have seen my posts at the ibsgroup BB, I know I have seen your posts. Iï¿½m living in Sweden and have done that all my life. No, I didnt take any antibiotics because my bowels raise hell if I do so! Last time I took antibiotics was 13 years ago and I sure try to keep me off that. I dont use any painkillers now because I got so swollen after eating Vioxx. One other huge problem is get some sleep, its driving me crazy! I tried all natural herbs but it dont work, I have tried relaxing tapes but that didnt do it either. I some times get Stilnoct (dont know what the name is in US), a sleeping pill that is not so addictive as the old meds. That is really the only thing that make me sleep. My orthopedian told me that sleep is very important for fibro patients, more sleep - less pain, and bowel problem. I dont if thats true...but I would love to get my hours of sleep!/Mio


----------

